
Will Ubuntu Drop Firefox For Google Chrome? - michaelfairley
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/14/the-new-browser-wars-will-ubuntu-drop-firefox-for-google-chrome/
======
drivebyacct
I know I've dropped Firefox across the board. When Firefox 4 comes out, I'll
give it a shot. It's slower to open, slower to load pages, slower to close,
requires restarting on plugins and themes, flash crashes the whole browser,
etc.

I don't know why anyone's using Firefox 3.x outside of some yet-unported
extensions.

